
Show HN: Countdownto.xyz – Make a minimalist countdown to any event - wimgz
https://countdownto.xyz
======
cyborgx7
human redable urls have already been mentioned, to make them more readable and
so I can type them from memory to check how much time is left until the event

also making them embeddable on other websites

I've thought about building a website with a bunch of these simple webelements
before

------
borisyankov
Looks nice. I would have expected the URLs to be more human-readable (SEO
friendly? :) )

~~~
wimgz
Yes, good idea. Thanks!

------
maowtm
Useful tool, liked.

